# FreeBSD Dial-up Server



## jjjustjjjay (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Y'all

I have FreeBSD 8.0 running on an IBM Netfinity 5000. I was wonderin' if it could be a dialup (ppp) server? If it can (which i bet it can because BSD can pretty much do anything) I would like simple Cear step by step instructions please.

Thanks


~J~


----------



## trev (Jan 23, 2010)

Your question is fully answered in the FreeBSD Handbook. It would pay for you to check it before asking these sorts of questions.

See: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## aragon (Jan 23, 2010)

FreeBSD certainly can.  Use Google:

http://node.to/freebsd/how-tos/how-to-freebsd-pppserver.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ppp-and-slip.html

Then read ppp(8) and, finally, ask specific questions on whatever you're still struggling with.


----------

